

Loud Music Doesn't Affect Hearing as Much as Previously Thought - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5643667/loud-music-doesnt-affect-hearing-as-much-as-previously-thought

======
lzw
There is a tendency in society to trumpet up ideas based on early evidence,
especially when the conclusions sound logical, even if they aren't
scientifically valid. For instance, another example isvsecond hand smoke. Much
of the smoking perception comes from coroners saying smoking is the cause of
death in smokers, even when it really wasn't... Eg: heart attack or old age in
a smoker is called a smoking related death.

